# One ear getting dirtier?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She seems to collect more wax in her right ear than her left. Any reason why? In fact her left is always almost completely clean while I have to swab out the goo from her right.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

My pup's ears are the same way. She's only 11 weeks old, but one of her ears has some brownish buildup already. This is the same ear that was tattooed. Also, this ear is flopped over. The other ear came up a few days ago and is completely clean. I'm not concerned about the floppiness of the ear because she has plenty of time for it to come up, but I am a bit concerned about the dirtiness. 

Glad this question was asked.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva's ears stand up, has since I got her at 13 wks. Not sure if she lays on that side more or what? Ear wax seriouslly grosses me out. We had a soft eared GSD and she was rocking some serious ear issues and infections and oh GOD the scent of her in general. Blahh, but her ears that would/could turn your stomach. Knowing now, I'm sure she had some food allergies, but hind sight, you know?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

See, now its REALLY red where I wiped the wax away.. like I made sure I looked ot see if it wasn't bleeding. I applied a little bit of pressure but not THAT much and I used a soft paper towel. 

WTH? Could this be food related? She's on Orijen Puppy and has slight mix of TOTW Prairie in it. She doesn't dig chicken stuff to much... The OP is chicken based. SHe's been on it since January though. Stools are still good. What is casing the ear thing all of a sudden? The TOTW? FUDGE?? SHes only had a total of like 10 lbs mixed w/ the OP. 

Gonna try to get a pix but she's like big foot when I want to get a good pix of her *sigh*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She may have a yeast infection in that one ear - I've had Gryff for six months now, and I don't clean his ears - they are always pink and cute! However, he did have a yeast infection a few months ago, and the main signs of it were a buildup of brown goop and a lot of head-shaking. One ear was worse than the other. 

It is not normal for the ears to continually build up wax and goop. Food sensitivity is often a culprit (raw fed dogs usually don't have as many ear issues - not sure is Zeva on raw?), or a yeast infection will cause a lot of buildup too. My vet said that yeast infections can also occur from environmental allergies. 

Another think I learned is that constant wax buildup and irritation can damage the microscopic hair in the ear that work at sweeping wax and dirt and contaminants out from inside the ear, out into the ear canal - so if those get damaged, the ear cannot keep itself clean, and more wax and dirt will buildup, and it is just a vicious cycle. 

So if you are concerned, or the next time you are at the vet's, you may want to ask for a swab to check for yeast.

Edit: ah, just saw your last post on what you feed - could be a sensitivity to a particular ingredient, or environmental - With Gryff, he was having issues in the fall, and someone else was saying that it could be pollen or airborne molds, but no issues over the (frozen solid) winter. So we'll see come spring thaw how he reacts.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

see, it doesn't have the smell that yeast infections have. That's what Lady would get and she doesn't shake her head.. but I will keep an eye out. Maybe it's just red from me messing w/ it. I hope.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

J's right ear does this, it has no smell, it doesn't bother him, but he gets more 'gunk' in that ear. And ears are very sensitive, swabbing it would have it get irritated for a little while... Paper towels are rather rough, try cotton balls or very soft tissues. I used Q-tips, I just had him lay in my lap and swabbed every bit I saw out of his ear...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

FuryanGoddess said:


> see, it doesn't have the smell that yeast infections have. That's what Lady would get and she doesn't shake her head.. but I will keep an eye out. Maybe it's just red from me messing w/ it. I hope.


Gryff's ears didn't smell either - but the vet's swab did show an infection. She said we caught it early (the head shaking is what tipped me off, that, and the buildup). She was saying that usually by the time people notice something wrong, the infection is advanced, with the bad smell and the red inflammed areas, and that is the stage where permanent damage is done to the cilia. 

I think that if Zeva's ears are dirty and red enough that you have noticed something is wrong, it won't hurt anything to have it checked out.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your puppy shouldn't have ear goo that you have to swab out nightly. I would be thinking ear infection and you need to get her to the vet. Once the infection is dealt with, then you can be thinking prevention.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She doesn't need swabbed nightly, but this build up pretty fast. I'm gonna give it till tomorrow to see if it was me that irritated it or something else and see if she builds up wax again. If that's the case, off to the vet we go.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Does it stink? Is the skin inside the ear more dark pink? If so I'd get some ointment from the vet. If I have to clean my dog's ears and it stinks and/or looks irritated, I treat it as a yeast infection.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I might have just rubbed to hard. It wasn't pink before I cleaned away the wax and it doesn't have any odor at all, yes, I checked. It's not any worse and it's only where I rubbed. I think the skin is just so thin and sensitive there I might have rubbed a little too hard. I'm gonna keep an eye on it and get something softer to use from now on. Right now, she's playing cute, putting her leg over her eyes and moaning lol.


----------

